# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր >  Հոսանքահարվում եմ… :(

## Artgeo

Երևան գալուց առաջ մի մեծ խնդրի մասին եմ հիշել։ Ուրեմն Երևանում ապրելուս 5 տարվա ընթացքում էս խնդիրը միշտ ունեցել եմ։ Հոսանքահարվում եմ, ընդ որում անպայման չի երկաթե իրարից։ Պլաստմասը ինձ համար նույնքան վտանգավոր է։ Թբիլիսիում այդպիսի խնդիր չունեմ  :Sad:  Ձեռ չառնեք, լրիվ լուրջ եմ ասում, վախենում էի դուռ բացել կամ ջուր խմել… Նույնիկ բարևելուց եմ մի քանի անգամ հանկարծակի վեր թռել  :Sad: 


Հ,Գ, Հոսանքահարվել բառը ես չեմ հնարել  :LOL:  Բոլոր բողոքներով դիմել Արշակին ու Cassiopea-յին։

----------


## Amaru

հեհե
ես էլ եմ հոսանքահարվում… ո՞նց պայքարենք դրա դեմ  :Smile:

----------


## BOBO

:LOL: 
Ծանոթ իրավիճակա :LOL: 
Որ մամաս ինձ կպնում ա, ոնց որ 220 վոլտ խփի :LOL: 
Բայց ես հլա պլաստմասաներից չեմ հոսանքահարվել, իսկ այ մետաղներից... :LOL:

----------


## Amaru

ես մարդկանցից…  :Blush:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ես էլ ավտոյից իջնելուց: Բայց հոսանքահարվելու հիմնական պատճառը սինթետիկ կտորից հագուստն է:

----------

Srtik (22.06.2013)

----------


## Safaryan

Ինձ մոտ էլա լինում, բայց եղանակիցա կախված:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Երևան գալուց առաջ մի մեծ խնդրի մասին եմ հիշել։ Ուրեմն Երևանում ապրելուս 5 տարվա ընթացքում էս խնդիրը միշտ ունեցել եմ։ Հոսանքահարվում եմ, ընդ որում անպայման չի երկաթե իրարից։ Պլաստմասը ինձ համար նույնքան վտանգավոր է։ Թբիլիսիում այդպիսի խնդիր չունեմ  Ձեռ չառնեք, լրիվ լուրջ եմ ասում, վախենում էի դուռ բացել կամ ջուր խմել… Նույնիկ բարևելուց եմ մի քանի անգամ հանկարծակի վեր թռել 
> 
> 
> Հ,Գ, Հոսանքահարվել բառը ես չեմ հնարել  Բոլոր բողոքներով դիմել Արշակին ու Cassiopea-յին։


Հմմ…  :Think:  Լուրջ ա վիճակդ: Իսկ սեքսի պահին տենց բաներ չե՞ն լինում  :Xeloq:

----------


## Kita

> Հմմ…  Լուրջ ա վիճակդ: Իսկ սեքսի պահին տենց բաներ չե՞ն լինում


Սասուն :Smile: 
Լավ օրինակ ես է:լ բոլորին տոք եմ տալի, ակումբցիներից շատերը իրենց վրա դա զգացած կլինեն, չգիտեմ դպրոցում վախենում էին կողքովս ռեզկի անցնել :LOL:

----------


## Ra$Ta

> Հմմ…  Լուրջ ա վիճակդ: Իսկ սեքսի պահին տենց բաներ չե՞ն լինում


Տոկով սեքս , ռազետկին կպած  :LOL:  որ հանկարծ չկայնես ճամփի կեսին  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  բացեց

----------


## Tigran Adunts

> Երևանում ապրելուս 5 տարվա ընթացքում էս խնդիրը միշտ ունեցել եմ։ Թբիլիսիում այդպիսի խնդիր չունեմ


Հա դե վրացական կառավարությունը լավնա դրանից ա  :LOL: 

10-րդ դասարանի ֆիզիկայի գիրքը բացեք ու "Էլեկտրականություն" բաժինը կարդացեք  :Jpit: 

Հ.Գ.
Համել, ով որ ոսանքահարվում ա, թող իրա ջեբերը մի լավ նայի, կարող ա մագնիսի կտոր ա մնացել  :LOL:

----------


## Sunny Stream

Վայ, իսկ ես մոռացել էի... երևի մոտ երկու շաբաթ կլինի, որ (տարօրինակ է) չեմ հոսանքահարվում... :Xeloq:  հոսանքազրկվել եմ  :LOL:  կամ էլ կարճատև հովհարային անջատումներ են ներսումս  :LOL: 

... բայց որ հոսանքահարվում էի, դա ահավոր էր... ամբողջ օրը ձեռքս ետ էի փախցնում մարդկանց կամ իրերին դիպչելիս... խոսքը ոչ միայն երկաթի կամ պլաստմասսայի, փայտի... ու նման նյութերի մասին է, այլև _ջրի_!!! Ձեռքերս պահում էի ջրի տակ, մեկ էլ` *ճը´տ*... վայ, հիմա հիշեցի` անգամ նոր լվացած թթու դրած կաղամբից եմ հոսանքահարվել  :LOL:  Լուրջ եմ ասում: Բավականին անհանգստացած էի, բայց, իսկապես չէի նկատել, թե ինչպես է անցել  :Rolleyes:  
Գուցե եղանակի հետ է կապված: Արթ, դու տարվա բոլոր եղանակներին ե՞ս Երևանում հոսանքահարվում  :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

Հեհե :Smile: 

Ես էլ եմ հոսանքահարվում...որ տենաք Սինոփսիսում ոնց եմ դռներ բացում կմտածեք հոգեկան հիվանդ եմ  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Բյաց դե դա իրականում ֆիզիկորեն բացատրվում է... շորերդ լիցքավորվում են մի նշանի լիցքով... /փորձեք մութ տեղը բրդյա շորերը հանել/ իսկ դուք էլէկտրաչեզոքության պայմանից ելնելով. /քանի որ ռետինե կոշիկներով եք/ լիցքավորվում եք հակառակ նշանի լիցքով... իսկ իրերը որոնց կպնում եք կամ հողանցած են լինում կամ ել ձեր շորերի նշանի լիցք են ունենում... դրա համար էլ Դզզզզ,,,,/Պոտենցիալների տարբերություն :Jpit: /

Շորերից է կախված հիմնականում... մի քիչ էլ ինչքան գիտեմ եղանակից... :Cool:

----------


## Artgeo

> ու նման նյութերի մասին է, այլև _ջրի_!!! Ձեռքերս պահում էի ջրի տակ, մեկ էլ` *ճը´տ*... վայ, հիմա հիշեցի` անգամ նոր լվացած թթու դրած կաղամբից եմ հոսանքահարվել  Լուրջ եմ ասում: Բավականին անհանգստացած էի, բայց, իսկապես չէի նկատել, թե ինչպես է անցել  
> Գուցե եղանակի հետ է կապված: Արթ, դու տարվա բոլոր եղանակներին ե՞ս Երևանում հոսանքահարվում


Ջրից ինձ էլ է խբել  :Sad: 

Եղանակի մասին ինձ էլ են ասել։ Օդի խոնավության հետ կապված։ Ի դեպ, կարծում եմ հենց այդ պատճառով է, որ Երևանում խբում է, իսկ Թբիլիսիում ոչ։

*Tigran Adunts*
Տիկ, կարգին գրի բան հասկանանք։

----------


## Tigran Adunts

> *Tigran Adunts*
> Տիկ, կարգին գրի բան հասկանանք։


Հասկանաք, թե հասկանաս?  :Jpit: 

Հասկանալու բան էլ չկար, ասում էի 10-րդ դասարանի ֆիզիկայի գիրքը բացեք

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Բյաց դե դա իրականում ֆիզիկորեն բացատրվում է... շորերդ լիցքավորվում են մի նշանի լիցքով... /փորձեք մութ տեղը բրդյա շորերը հանել/ իսկ դուք էլէկտրաչեզոքության պայմանից ելնելով. /քանի որ ռետինե կոշիկներով եք/ լիցքավորվում եք հակառակ նշանի լիցքով... իսկ իրերը որոնց կպնում եք կամ հողանցած են լինում կամ ել ձեր շորերի նշանի լիցք են ունենում... դրա համար էլ Դզզզզ,,,,/Պոտենցիալների տարբերություն/


Էդ կոշիկների "գյուտը" հայրիկս էլ արեց, երբ մեկնեց Երևանից ու զգաց շոշափելի տարբերություն... բայց չօգնեց  :Sad:  
ինչ վերաբերում է ֆիզիկայի դասերին... օգտվելով առիթից` գիշերը քրթջս հետ էլեկտրական լիցքերի «հրավառություն« էինք անում   :LOL:  մի գիշեր բրդյա բարձը վերցրել էի, մի լավ շփում էի, հետո մատս դանդաղ մոտեցնում ու էնքան հավե~ս էր, երբ մատս բարձին դեռ չկպած` լիցքը փոխանցվում էր ու պուճուր կայծակիկ էր լինում մատիս ու բարձի միջև... ինձ ամենակարող կախարդ էի զգում  :LOL:

----------


## Kita

> Հասկանաք, թե հասկանաս? 
> 
> Հասկանալու բան էլ չկար, ասում էի 10-րդ դասարանի ֆիզիկայի գիրքը բացեք


Իսկ 10որդ դասարանի դասագիրք օդից պիտի ճարենք իիի :Angry2:  :Wink:

----------


## Apsara

> Երևան գալուց առաջ մի մեծ խնդրի մասին եմ հիշել։ Ուրեմն Երևանում ապրելուս 5 տարվա ընթացքում էս խնդիրը միշտ ունեցել եմ։ Հոսանքահարվում եմ, ընդ որում անպայման չի երկաթե իրարից։ Պլաստմասը ինձ համար նույնքան վտանգավոր է։ Թբիլիսիում այդպիսի խնդիր չունեմ  Ձեռ չառնեք, լրիվ լուրջ եմ ասում, վախենում էի դուռ բացել կամ ջուր խմել… Նույնիկ բարևելուց եմ մի քանի անգամ հանկարծակի վեր թռել 
> 
> 
> Հ,Գ, Հոսանքահարվել բառը ես չեմ հնարել  Բոլոր բողոքներով դիմել Արշակին ու Cassiopea-յին։


Արթ աշխատի բամբակյա շորեր կրել, նույնը վերաբերվում է հատկապես ներքնաշորերին :Wink:

----------


## Նավաստի

Իսկ ես ավելի "հանրոգուտ" առաջարկ ունեմ:

Եկեք Հոսանքահարվողներովս գնանք մի թաղամաս, որտեղ հաճախ են լույսերը կտրում, ձեռք-ձեռքի բռնած կանգնենք և փորձենք լույսավորել այդ թաղամասը:  :LOL:   :Hands Up:  Բացում ա կարողա մի բան դուրս գա:

Իսկ եթե իրականում հոսանքահարման հիմնական պատճառը սինթետիկ հագուստն է և օդում առկա մեծ քանակությամբ, լիցքավորված, փոշու հատիկները, որոնք քամու ժամանակ կպչուն են մեր հագուստին: Մենք էլ կպնելով որևե առարկայի, որը հակառակ է լիցքավորված առաջացնում ենք միկրո կարճ միացում:

----------


## Sirop

մի ժամանակ մի տեղ էի աշխատում որ կեղպեքը էլեկտրականությամբ էր ու դուռև բացելուց ամեն անգամ հոսանքահարվում էի բայց հետաքրքրվեցի աշխատակիցներից ուրիշ ոչ մեկի հետ տենց բան չեր լինում 

դե ես ել թաշկինակով էի դուռը բացում ու էտ ժամանակ ամեն տաօրինակ բանի ձեռք տալուց թվում էր թե հոսանքահարվում եմ ու շպրտում էի. բայց ուրիշ տեղերում էտ բանը էլ չի լինում

----------


## dvgray

> Երևան գալուց առաջ մի մեծ խնդրի մասին եմ հիշել։ Ուրեմն Երևանում ապրելուս 5 տարվա ընթացքում էս խնդիրը միշտ ունեցել եմ։ Հոսանքահարվում եմ, ընդ որում անպայման չի երկաթե իրարից։


Սեփական փորձից ասեմ, որ Երևանը այստեղ կապ չունի:
Իմ մոտ էտ սովորական երևույթ է: Երևի արդեն մի 300 վոլտ ստատիկ դաշտի կրող եմ:
Սինթետիկի ժամանակ նույնիսկ հզոր կայծակներ եմ տալիս: Իսկ սովորաբար՝ մանր, բայց մութ ժամանակ պարզ երևացող:

Մի էքստասենսի հետ էս մասին երկար զրուցում էինք: Ինքը հոգեկան մասով, ես ստատիկ թափառող դաշտերի մասով: Ու եկանք այն եզրակացության, որ շատ մեծ կապ ունի անձը՝ իր ներքին էներգիայով:
Օրինակ ես , /ինչքան գիտեմ նաև Արթգեոն/ ահռելի  ներքին էներգիա եմ կուտակում օրվա մեջ  :Smile: : Եթե դա օրվա մեջ դուրս չեմ տալիս, ապա հակաֆազում գտնվող ամեն ինչի /անգամ մարդուն/  հետ կարճ միացում եմ առաջացնում:

Էնպես որ պետք է մտածել էներգիան ծախսելու մասին  :Smile: : Սպորտով պարապելը վատ լուծում չի  :Wink: :

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ես էլ ունեմ եդ պրոբլեմը  :LOL:  Արդեն համակերպվել եմ նույնիսկ  :Sad:  Պատճառը ստատիկ լիցքերն են, որոնք կուտակվում են մարմնի վրա: Լիցքերը հիմնականում կուտակվում են, ինչպես արդեն նշվեց, սինթետիկ հագուստի՝ մասնավորապես կոշիկների պատճառով: Դրան նպաստում են նաև տարբեր տեսակի կավրոլիտները հիմնարկներում և տներում: Ենթադրում եմ, որ դրան նպաստում է չոր կլիման. քանի որ Թիֆլիսում օդը ավելի խոնավ է ստատիկ լիցքեր քիչ են կուտակվում (պարզապես ենթադրում եմ): Բուն հոսանքահարումը տեղի է ունենում ձեր մարմնի այդ պահին ունեցած էլեկտրական պոտենցյալից տարբեր պոտենցյալ ունեցող մարմինների հետ հպան պահին. տեղի է ունենում լիցքերի վերաբաշխում՝ այլ կերպ ասած կարճատև հոսանք է հոսում Ձեր մարմնից դեպի այն մարմինը, որին հպվել եք: Պրոբլեմի հաղթահարման համար միհատ ձև կա. տեսե՞լ եք, վառելիք տեղափոխող մեքենաների հետևից անպայման մետաղյա շղթա է կախված լինում: Դա արվում է նրա համար, որ շղթան անընդհատ գետնի հետ շփման մեջ լինելով իր միջով լիցքափափի մեքենայի վրա կուտակված լիցքերը: Այ, եթե, Արտ ջան, պոչիցդ միհատ տենց շղթա միշտ կախված լինի, երբեք չես հոսանքահարվի   :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Այ, եթե, Արտ ջան, պոչիցդ միհատ տենց շղթա միշտ կախված լինի, երբեք չես հոսանքահարվի


Կարծում եմ` այս նպատակն իրականացնելու համար նախ պետք կլինի Արտգեոյի պոչը հայտնաբերել:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Արտ , որ գաս , մի հատ տռանզիստր կմիացնենք քեզ , որ տոկը ուժեղ չխփի  :Lol2:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ես էլ ամբողջ կյանքիս ընթացքում ժամանակ առ ժամանակ հոսանքահարել ու հոսանքահարվել եմ, բայց քանի որ շրջապատիս մարդկանց հետ էլ էր երբեմն նույնը պատահում, միշտ մտածել եմ, որ ինձնից չի, ի դեպ, հիմա էլ եմ էդպես մտածում։ Իսկ հիմա, երբ ԱՄՆ–ում եմ, երբ իջնում եմ լվացքատուն, այնտեղի դուռը բացելու ժամանակ բռնակին դիպչելիս ամեն անգամ ուժեղ հոսանքահարվում եմ...  :Sad:  Ամուսինս ասում է, որ կոշիկներիս հետ է կապված։ Հիշում եմ՝ մենակ մի անգամ, երբ, սովորության համաձայն, վախվխելով, զգուշությամբ ձեռքս մոտեցրի բռնակին, որ բացեմ, դուրս գամ, մեկ էլ, ա՜յ քեզ հրաշք, չհոսանքահարվեցի...  :Shok:   :LOL:  Էնքան էի զարմացել։ Նույնիսկ մտածեցի՝ էս ի՞նչ բան ա... կարո՞ղ ա հետս մի բան էն չի...  :Unsure:   :LOL:  Գոնե հիշեի, թե էդ օրն ինչ կոշիկներ էի հագել, որ լվացքատուն գնալիս ամեն անգամ էդ կոշիկները հագնեի...  :Jpit:

----------


## Tigran Adunts

> Իսկ 10որդ դասարանի դասագիրք օդից պիտի ճարենք իիի


Դե որ դպրոցն էլ մտնես մի կես ժամով ֆիզիկայի գիրք ուզես, երևի չեն մերժի, մանավանդ տղեքը  :Jpit: 
Կամ էլ ձեր շենքում 10-րդ դասարանցի չկա?  :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Կարծում եմ` այս նպատակն իրականացնելու համար նախ պետք կլինի Արտգեոյի պոչը հայտնաբերել:


Դե որ չհայտնաբերեք, պոչ հիշեցնող ինչ որ բան կարծում եմ հաստատ կլինի դրանից կապեք պրծեք :LOL:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Ես էլ էի առաջ հաճախակի հոսանքահարվում բարևելուց, մետաղական իրերին հպվելուց և այլն: 
Բայց մի հատ հետաքրքրիր բան եղավ`

Մի անգամ հեռախոսիս զարյադչնիկը հանելուց չգիտեմ ոնց եղավ մի մատով ֆազը բռնեցի մյուսով էլ նոլը: Ես ասեցի, ֆսյո էս իմ վերջն էր, բայց արի ու տես, որ սիրտս շտեպցելից պադոշ դուս եկավ ու ողջ մնացի: Բայց ստեղ կարևորը գիտեք, որն էր?  :Think: 
Էն էր, որ հիմա երբ հոսանքահարվում եմ մի տեսակ ոչ թե տհաճ այլ ավելի շուտ հաճելի զգացողություն է:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :LOL: 

Փորձեք, եթե ողջ մնաք երևի ձեր համար էլ հոսանքահարվելը հաճելի կդառնա...  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ես էլ ամբողջ կյանքիս ընթացքում ժամանակ առ ժամանակ հոսանքահարել ու հոսանքահարվել եմ, բայց քանի որ շրջապատիս մարդկանց հետ էլ էր երբեմն նույնը պատահում, միշտ մտածել եմ, որ ինձնից չի, ի դեպ, հիմա էլ եմ էդպես մտածում։ Իսկ հիմա, երբ ԱՄՆ–ում եմ, երբ իջնում եմ լվացքատուն, այնտեղի դուռը բացելու ժամանակ բռնակին դիպչելիս ամեն անգամ ուժեղ հոսանքահարվում եմ...  Ամուսինս ասում է, որ կոշիկներիս հետ է կապված։ Հիշում եմ՝ մենակ մի անգամ, երբ, սովորության համաձայն, վախվխելով, զգուշությամբ ձեռքս մոտեցրի բռնակին, որ բացեմ, դուրս գամ, մեկ էլ, ա՜յ քեզ հրաշք, չհոսանքահարվեցի...   Էնքան էի զարմացել։ Նույնիսկ մտածեցի՝ էս ի՞նչ բան ա... կարո՞ղ ա հետս մի բան էն չի...   Գոնե հիշեի, թե էդ օրն ինչ կոշիկներ էի հագել, որ լվացքատուն գնալիս ամեն անգամ էդ կոշիկները հագնեի...


Ի դեպ, ես երբ վախվելով եմ ձեռք տալիս չեմ հոսանքահարվում…

----------


## Սաքուլ

Ինչից են մարդիկ մահանում հոսանքահարվելիս? Որն է մահվան պատճառը?

----------


## Փիսիկ

ես էլ եմ հոսանքավերվում... առաջ անպայման մի ապուշացած "վա՜աաաաայ" էի բաց թողնում, հիմա արդեն սովորել եմ... 
հա ինդ էլ է միայն Երևանում խփում... երեխեք կարող ա Հայաստանի ծանրաբեռնված արդյունաբերության անցյալի արդագանքն ա՞

----------


## Artgeo

Չծիծաղեք... Այսօր հոգնած տուն եկա, մի բաժակ սուրճ խմեցի ու… տանում էի բաժակը դնեի լվացարանում, հոգնած, մի կերպ քարշ գալով… բաժակը մոտեցրի լվացարանին ու… Ամբողջ խոհանոցը սուրճ էր… 
Չծիծաղեք էլի  :Sad:

----------


## Apsara

> Չծիծաղեք... Այսօր հոգնած տուն եկա, մի բաժակ սուրճ խմեցի ու… տանում էի բաժակը դնեի լվացարանում, հոգնած, մի կերպ քարշ գալով… բաժակը մոտեցրի լվացարանին ու… Ամբողջ խոհանոցը սուրճ էր… 
> Չծիծաղեք էլի


Արթ ջան ծիծաղելու չի, երեկ ամբողջ օրը հենց հայկը ուզում էր ինձ կպնի հոսահանքահարվում էինք, և դա անընդհատ կրկնվում էր, բայց դե պատճառը հասկացանք էլի՝ հագի սինթետիկ բլուզն էր, դու էլ ասեցինք բամբակ հագի էլի :Angry2:

----------


## Freeman

> Ինչից են մարդիկ մահանում հոսանքահարվելիս? Որն է մահվան պատճառը?


 Մարդու մարմինն ունի դիմադրություն հոսանքի նկատմամբ,այդ պատճառով հոսանքը վերափոխվոմ է ջերմային էներգիայի և առաջացնում այրվածքներ

----------


## Սամսար

> Մարդու մարմինն ունի դիմադրություն հոսանքի նկատմամբ,այդ պատճառով հոսանքը վերափոխվոմ է ջերմային էներգիայի և առաջացնում այրվածքներ


Բայց էլեկտրահարվելուց մահանալու ամենագլխավոր պատճառն այն է, որ  արյան գնդիկները էլեկտրականությունից պնդանում են...

----------

